# The Potomac River



## Wogga (Jun 26, 2006)

Or more importantly, the stuff immediately surrounding it! This is what i do for fun.












This little guy was SO cute!



My friend anna with a toad



Not sure if this guy was just a small bullfrog, or a pickerel frog

Good things always come out along the potomac river/c&o canal by riley's lock when its dark and thunderstorming. Not to mention the fact that a normally dry portion of the old canal was filled up to about 4 feet depth. Been raining since saturday pretty steadily.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 26, 2006)

Lien requests the spider in the third shot.


----------



## Wogga (Jun 26, 2006)

Hehe. Funnelwebbers arent too easy to find around here - i consider myself lucky to have gotten up close and personal with him (as a small wolf spider came running by, no less).

Lien - are you an arachnophiliac as well? i used to keep Brachypelma albopilosums - best pets in the world. My b. auratum hit me in the eyes with urticating hairs once, though (little f___er) - nearly gave me a corneal abrasion. still love tarantulas (and all arachnids, for that matter) nonetheless.


----------



## lienluu (Jun 26, 2006)

More like an arachnophobe. i am horrified of ANY type of insect! blahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wogga (Jun 26, 2006)

spiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiddddddddeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrsssssssssss

I just had to do it:evil:


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 26, 2006)

Sounds a lot like someone I know. I'm the spider remover person in the house as I will not kill them or have anyone kill them in my presence. Not many critters scare me... except for slugs and snails. I CANNOT STAND THEM.


----------



## Wogga (Jun 26, 2006)

I just happen to hate pest insects. Spiders EAT pest insects. Therefore, we are friends by association. 

/The enemy of my enemy is my friend.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 26, 2006)

That funnelweb isn't related to the fabled child-eating, kangaroo-punching, dog-kicking, insanely poisonous Australian funnelweb, is it?


----------



## Wogga (Jun 27, 2006)

nooottt as far as i know. we dont have too many terribly dangerous spiders. a black widow here and there, brown recluse even more seldom. all the other spiders around here are pretty much just good for keeping the bugs out. i've actually seen large wolf spiders (3-5 inch legspan sometimes) that have caught small minnows and treefrogs. those little buggers are TOUGH


----------



## Heather (Jun 27, 2006)

When I saw the title, I thought you were going to be underwater with all the rain you all have gotten! 

Nice pics, I like the frogs but I HATE the millipede-like thing. Those things are my worst nightmare - they totally creep me out!!


----------



## bwester (Jun 27, 2006)

lienluu said:


> More like an arachnophobe. i am horrified of ANY type of insect! blahhhhhhhhhhhhh



I feel ya. I absolutely HATE spiders. I once got bitten 3 times by a brown recluse. Evil creatures......


----------



## lienluu (Jun 27, 2006)

Heather said:


> Nice pics, I like the frogs but I HATE the millipede-like thing. Those things are my worst nightmare - they totally creep me out!!



They go in your ear and do mean things. All insects do that. :sob:


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 27, 2006)

lienluu said:


> They go in your ear and do mean things. All insects do that. :sob:


You sound like my boyfriend. He's terrified of insects, escpecially those huge milipede things you guys get in NYC. People use to throw bugs at him in school, when he was in Russia (Don't tell him I told you!). And then he moved to NYC, and saw how huge those cockroaches and milipedes were, and now can't go anywhere near them.


----------



## Heather (Jun 27, 2006)

lienluu said:


> They go in your ear and do mean things. All insects do that. :sob:



Hey! Cut that out!
You are preying on my hate of centipedes! No fair!!  

There has been entirely toooo much bug talk around here lately. Blech!


----------



## Marco (Jun 28, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> And then he moved to NYC, and saw how huge those cockroaches and milipedes were, and now can't go anywhere near them.



Ah NYC!

I've never seen huge cockroaches and millipedes there though. But there are sure a lot of rats in the subway. Stare at the tracks for at least 5 minutes and you're gauranteed to see them scurry around. Other than that Manhattan, what I believe most people in New York City call "the city" (weird thing is theres 4 other boroughs in NYC and friends that I have in the other boroughs all call Manhattan "the city"), is great. The variety of culture is immense. 

I just pulled another ADHD back to the cockroaches.

I've seen huge flying cockroaches in the Philippines though they were nasty. They get bigger as you get farther away from the developed areas. Yuck!


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah, he's from Brooklyn... that's where I saw the milipede.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 29, 2006)

Wogga said:


> nooottt as far as i know. ....



i disagree.
they're both spiders and so they have at least one common ancestor, probably, thus, at least in my world, practically kissing cousins.


----------



## Wogga (Jun 29, 2006)

i meant theyre not likely the same genus or level of venomosity. of course theyre all related.


----------

